# Australian Shark, 5 Meter or 16.4 Ft. Great White Attacks Boat Motor



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 4, 2011)

Saw this video clip on the local TV 5pm news which would be a bit scarey for any fishermen.



http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/01/04/great-white-shark-attacks-australian-fishermans-boat/

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...cking_Small_Fishing_Boat_In_Western_Australia

Great White Shark Attacks Fishermen's Boat

Tuesday January 04, 2011



Great white shark attacks boat in Australia

January 04, 2011

<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n8XIMRg-nFk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n8XIMRg-nFk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

A great white shark has been filmed attacking a fishing boat off the coast of Western Australia. The shark, which measured about five metres in length (16.4ft), circled the small boat, then threatened to capsize it by attacking the outboard motor. The three fishermen on board were not hurt and made a quick escape from the area, near the town of Busselton. Two of them had been swimming in the same spot about an hour earlier, according to local reports. Fisherman Mark Kik said the predator "kind of circled us quite a number of times, then it looked as though it was taking off, so it took off in the distance". "But within a short period, it was back again and circled around the boat again and then did a very quick U-turn and that's when it grabbed the motor," he added.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 5, 2011)

Spooky. I heard on the news this morning they found a tooth in the lower unit.


----------

